# Adjusting Brakes on Polaris 90



## Model70 (May 1, 2007)

My sons predator 90 front brakes were not slowing the atv down.  I took a look at it,  looks like the slack in the cable is the problem,  lots of pad left on the shoes.  

Don't see how you adjust the brakes or tke the slack out  of the cables


----------



## ponyboy (May 1, 2007)

post this on a atv site such as atvnation.com , atvconnection.com . if ya plan on keeping this unit fer a while might look into a repair manual ....


----------

